# Hopefully at least one will be done for Christmas...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...my current Christmas train engines, TYCO Ten and Twelve Wheelers. Hope to have at least one painted in Ravens colors and running by Christmas. The other will be in more Christmas like paint. Currently looking for smoke box fronts and steam domes, at least 2 of each...but I'm patching and repairing as I wait. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll have to go digging, I think I saw some in the parts stash, but I think smaller than pochers, I'll at least take a look see for ya. 
BTW nice project! :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks...somebody sure "loved" them, but now all the cracks are repaired and what broken or missing parts I had to use on hand are now replaced. Looking forward to a nice relaxing nonsense project just for fun. Mantua/TYCO steamers, if nothing else, are solid, reliable Holiday pullers...:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like a fun project


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Progress!!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Bob,

You will get it done! I can't wait to see the finished works!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok Bob here's what I found, a roundhouse detail kit & some loose headlights.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That's it...the Roundhouse kit...thought I had one left but I must be getting old... :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

You think that will be safe in a padded envelope?
I can get it out to you in wed or Thursdays mail. Rich.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Put it all in a zip lock bag with your name and address in it and then put it all in a padded envelope. Should ride just fine. pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> You think that will be safe in a padded envelope?
> I can get it out to you in wed or Thursdays mail. Rich.


I'd appreciate that...please let me know the postage.

BTW...sorry for taking so long to get back, my net has been giving me fits with certain sites lately...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I think it went out wed(wife did the honors) so I don't know the postage off hand, but I don't think more than a couple a stamps, just hang for now, I'm sure I'll need your help with something sooner or later, go with the pay it forward theme!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you so much...I do appreciate that...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Progress to this point...first I had to scratch a new top for one oil lamp with bits of styrene and part of an HO milk can...










...then I had to remove a busted up one on the other and place deck for the new one...










...both had lost their rear shell clips long ago, so new ones were made...




























...a missing motor and screws were found in my motor and parts bins...










...there was a damaged corner on one tender shell that needed a styrene patch grafted in...



















...the rather pathetic wood load was swapped out for another coal deck, to give them a "sisterhood" with shared details, and to get rid of that pathetic wood load...



















...finally, two missing domes and boiler fronts were found on Ebay for far less than they normally go for--just not my style to spend more than I need to on the hobby. :smilie_daumenpos:










May not be finished by Christmas, but they will be running by then...you will note the mismatched domes on the one on the right. While not common, it was not unusual to mix domes on the real ones and for the same reason--it's what was on hand at the time when she was last shopped.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We have faith in you, I'm sure you'll rise to the challenge.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Amazing work as always!!! I need to learn your craft skills!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

nice work. bet you enjoyed it tho!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, it's been a hoot...damaged engines give me a liberty I don't have with others in that I can do whatever I want to them. I prefer to keep my models stock now, so damaged ones give me room to play with paint and details I wouldn't do to a regular model.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice work,you sure did alot of surgery.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

The work is coming along nicely. Glad to see new life being put into these.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Figured you enjoy these, Danny...after having handled them yourself, you knew how well loved they were in the past.

Hand rail stanchions next...since 10 of the 12 originals were missing, I made new ones from bent and clipped Athearn diesel parts (_always knew diesels were good for something _ ) 

I also had to make some drawbars for the tenders, did those with layers of styrene cut to shape...


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Your getting there, I've noticed some of those engines use small cotter pins for the stanchions, no workie for those?
Don't see any of the roundhouse parts, no use for those? Well I did try to help. Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Your getting there, I've noticed some of those engines use small cotter pins for the stanchions, no workie for those?
> Don't see any of the roundhouse parts, no use for those? Well I did try to help. Rich.


The cotter pin type would have been too short, and I always replace those with turned brass ones anyway. The parts I'm still waiting on...remember, our mail out here is delivered by pack mule sometimes.  They will be a great help once they arrive... :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow that's slow, as long as I didn't send em to the wrong zip code!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually...there is the same box number in a similar postal code about 3 hours from here in Iota, LA--I wish I was kidding. Had a scary delivery that finally made its way around to me after three weeks and numerous phone calls...

Steps were next, using my favorite material...brass ladder stock...tough, durable, able to take knocks...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I wonder who sent that shipment!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> I wonder who sent that shipment!


:smilie_daumenpos::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

They've come along ways in a short time. And yes, I unrolled them out of the bubble wrap and was skeptical on their fate. So I rolled them back up and shipped them off. Had they not been shipped off they would have sat in a cold dark drawer for a long time. Seeing this progress puts a smile on my face.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

dannyrandomstate said:


> They've come along ways in a short time. And yes, I unrolled them out of the bubble wrap and was skeptical on their fate.


I've seen worse...they were only 'mostly dead'... :laugh::thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9tAKLTktY0


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It will take a miracle and I should live so long to see one. But Shaygetz has this magic wand he likes to wave around so stay tuned for the awakening. Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Abra Cadabra...handrails finished, bent from .020" steel wire...I secure them with crazy glue for its capillary action, makes them rock solid once it sets.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Abra Cadabra lets see 'em run. Ha! pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

norgale said:


> Abra Cadabra lets see 'em run. Ha! pete


Almost there....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Yiiippppeeeeee! I like those oldies even if they are olderen me. Ha!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Lookin good!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They look great Shay, amazing what you can do with a pile of parts if you're talented!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't wait any longer I have to ask,
What colors, what colors, what colors?
Are we almost there yet? Are we almost there yet? 

Looking good Dr traininstein. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> I can't wait any longer I have to ask,
> What colors, what colors, what colors?
> Are we almost there yet? Are we almost there yet?
> 
> Looking good Dr traininstein. :smilie_daumenpos:


Looking to paint one in Ravens colors, the other more sedate, possibly Russian Blue Boiler with crimson trimmed in gold...still up in the air at this point as I need to find a decal source.

Since some parts may be lost in the postal system, I set about to make a headlight myself. The rim is cut from a Christmas light socket, the rest is styrene sheet. Just waiting for the glue to set so that I can trim it to fit...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh crud, not again! (the roundhouse kit I presume)


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Oh crud, not again! (the roundhouse kit I presume)


It's OK, Rich...you can't control postal employees...I do truly appreciate the effort.:thumbsup:

New headlight awaits final shaping and touch-up...


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Shay, your work is simply superb. You really have a gift!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks...

I reduced the thickness of the Christmas bulb rim with deburring tools...


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

shay, i hope the front of the boiler is not fixed on. the hinges need to be at the 3 or 9 o'clock position. and i am sure you know that.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

wingnut163 said:


> shay, i hope the front of the boiler is not fixed on. the hinges need to be at the 3 or 9 o'clock position. and i am sure you know that.


:thumbsup:

Alas...life got in the way, but I'm still piddling away on them. Been tearing them down for paint and found that the red used was quite bullet proof, taking almost 30 hours to pull off. I also found a bell to use for the one missing and post a little how to on Mantua insulated drivers...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Shay just likes fiddeling with these things so he's making it last. The boiler and cab look great and getting all that red paint off the wheels must have been a real chore. Lookin' good Shay. Pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Work is progressing nicely, It will be ready for Christmas, he didn't say what year! 

Any news on those parts lost in the mail? Rich.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Too late for this year but quality work takes time. Shay did a steamer for me last year and it works great. Well worth the wait. Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Distractions, distractions...

Triang R52 0-6-0 Class 3F tank loco from a two loc lot offered recently for cheap on another forum I frequent. Both units are older OO/HOTriang, this one came from this set...










Alas, the pinstripes were lost when a previous owner felt the need to paint it with a broom and stove black paint. You can make out the heat stamped graphics under the paint in the reflected light...










I stripped the paint with Pine-sol...you can see the old pinstripe now--dang I'd like to go back and rap the original owner on the knuckles...










...and just now got it running...It actually runs much slower now that the old bearings have limbered up and the grease has worked its way into the gears.



...good thing it's a hobby and not a job. I'll finish the others when I get to them...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice set Shay. Do you think you can get the rest of the lamp black off? By the way---Happy New Year. Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

norgale said:


> Nice set Shay. Do you think you can get the rest of the lamp black off? By the way---Happy New Year. Pete


Thanks Pete...I hope yours was a blessed holiday.

All of the paint is off, unfortunately it took the pinstripes with it. Use original formula Pine-Sol as well...apparently this new stuff takes a bit more work to do the trick. What took 4 hours now takes 6-8...and my beloved hates the new scent, driving me back out to the shop to do this....


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

A better video of it running...



Apparently, Triang was much like Mantua in that their models shared common parts, like motors and such. The motor was a drop in fit from an 0-4-0 model and the couplers came off of a pair of scrap box trucks I had--a drop in fit. This loco can now couple to any Hornby or Bachmann Thomas car, as well as any Triang offering...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Neat engine Shay. Really like your winter scenery. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great Shay, and you didn't really specify which Christmas they'd be ready for.


----------

